# Phoenix Wright in TF2



## GeekShadow (Feb 21, 2008)

MEDIC ! OBJECTION !


----------



## Ducky (Feb 21, 2008)

Dude.. Stop spamming.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it just me, or does he look sad in that picture?


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)




----------

